#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-06
<nik90> balloons: hey, sry you got that link to thomi's blog post about test coverage...I need to bookmark and do some quoting for my own blog post :D
<nik90> balloons: I forgot to bookmark it
<balloons> nik90, ahh, sure
<balloons> http://www.tech-foo.net/on-test-levels-and-coverage.html
<nik90> balloons: cool, thnx
 * thomi blushes
<veebers> Is there anyone that can point me in the right direction with this date handling code? I want to know why method 1. is an hour different to methods 2 & 3: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8510318/
<veebers> barry: if you have some spare cycles, perhaps you have some insight?^
<thomi> veebers: just got off the phone, sorry
<veebers> no worries thomi. I'm trying to get my head around why I'm seeing this hour difference. All the other issues I've come across i've been able to sort out, but this one isn't a push over
<thomi> veebers: if I had to guess, I'd say that 2 and 3 are in a TZ where DST has been applied, thus the differnt time
<thomi> whereas 1. doesn't have a TZ associated, so DST cannot be calculated
<thomi> that's my guess
<veebers> thomi: right, but they should be the same tz surely. Hmm ok, true, I just assumed it took localtime tz
<thomi> veebers: no, it has no timezone
<thomi> if you don't specify, you get a tz nieve object, which has no timezone, and so can't do DST calculations
<veebers> thomi: then I might be screwed :-\
<thomi> you're never screwed, you just haven't found the right workaround yet
<thomi> what's the issue?
<veebers> I guess it was just coincidence that all the other testing I did (UTC, NZ, US/Central) in differentimes worked out
<thomi> how's that?
<veebers> thomi: the issue is that datetime.fromtimestamp(2983579200) != autopilot.types.DateTime(2983579200)
<veebers> when the TZ is US/Pacific
<veebers> thomi: I'll point you at the test I'm looking at
<thomi> veebers: because the first is nieve, the second has a tz applied to it
<thomi> does the __eq__ op fail because one has a tz and the other doesn't, or because they represent different times?
<thomi> I guess it must be the latter
<veebers> thomi: sorry was updating the code, MP is here: https://code.launchpad.net/~veebers/autopilot/fix-1328600-large-datetime/+merge/236815 lines 33-58 are the DateTime creation (handling large timestamps) line 303 is the test I'm currently looking at
<balloons> oO
<veebers> balloons: is that a reaction to my code? :-)
<veebers> or the fact that we're still haven't solved this bug :-P
<balloons> veebers, no, just a comment on that fact there is code :-)
<balloons> I'm confident you've got it nailed now
<veebers> balloons: heh, I'm not :-| which is why I'm trying to get it sorted out. (I _was_ confident late last night, but this little issue raised its head)
<thomi> veebers: 51-52 look suspicous to me
 * veebers looks
<veebers> thomi: ah I think you are right. that looks like leftover code. gettz should cover that
<veebers> aye it does, removing it now.
<thomi> also, if you've hit a wall, you need to find some expert help. I don't have time this morning, I may have time this arvo though
<thomi> in the mean time, make sure you've touched base with max
<thomi> and you can also find some python help
<thomi> from #python, perhaps
<veebers> thomi: ack, thanks
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-07
<elopio> veebers: https://code.launchpad.net/~elopio/autopilot/fix1257059-log_move/+merge/197438
 * veebers looks
<elopio> my tests are passing. I don't know why the others are failing. Any idea?
<veebers> elopio: hmm, which test? there is a test that started failing all of a sudden recently
<elopio> veebers: autopilot.tests.functional.test_ap_apps.QtTests.test_can_launch_upstart_app
<veebers> elopio: hmm just saw that in the log. No idea sorry, looks like the app failed to launch? Shame there is no useful log there, seems like an issue
<elopio> veebers: yes, failed to start. But well, when you are free you can take a look at the tests I added and tell me if that's what you expected.
<veebers> elopio: line 63 would be better as super().__init__(*args, **kwargs)
<veebers> elopio: or would you prefer comments in the MP
<elopio> veebers: it's the same to me.
<elopio> veebers: do I have to make it compatible with python 2 ?
<elopio> or just calling super() is ok?
<veebers> elopio: no, python3 all the way :-)
<elopio> :D
<elopio> updated.
<veebers> elopio: sweet cheers. Looks good with a cursory look. Will give a detailed review later on, just trying to clear my plate a little
<elopio> veebers: ok, thanks.
<elopio> veebers: hum, something goes crazy when I call supper instead of logging.Handler.
<elopio> maybe it was there for a reason. I'll investigate further a little later.
<veebers> elopio: ok, perhaps I missed something and made a bad recommendation
<elopio> oh, I know. Stupid
<elopio> I don't need the self parameter now.
<veebers> elopio: ah right, yeah :-)
#ubuntu-autopilot 2014-10-09
<balloons> elopio, if you could take a look and ack this design. I plan to gut all the other fixture stuff from the other apps and make them similar to this: https://code.launchpad.net/~nskaggs/ubuntu-calculator-app/drop-fixtures/+merge/237848
<balloons> I just put desktop mocking back in.. it will fail jenkins otherwise
<elopio> balloons: yes, fine for me. Look that you removed all the bad part of the set up :)
<elopio> ideally, even on desktop we would remove the patching. But for now it works fine and clean.
<elopio> balloons: only thing is that we need to clean the previous calculations somehow.
<balloons> elopio, yes I plan to remove /home patching when we solve the bug (aka new user or whatever). For now I had to put it back in as I said to support jenkins which will blow up as the /home dir there is not at all clean :-)
<balloons> thanks for the review
#ubuntu-autopilot 2015-10-06
<ahayzen> Hi guys, autopilot is only available on linux based systems right, not say Windows or OS X ?
<veebers> ahayzen: correct, although only officially supported on Ubuntu it 'Should Just Work (tm)" on other linux systems
<ahayzen> veebers, cool thanks, i assume due to it using dbus a lot ?
<veebers> ahayzen: yes, due to it relying on dbus to work.
<ahayzen> right thanks for the info
<veebers> ahayzen: no worries, let us now if there is anything else that we can help with
<ahayzen> hehe :-)
